# Automating a Grow Room / Rooms



## berten-ernie420 (Aug 20, 2020)

Hello good people of rollitup! It is I, the one and only Berten-Ernie!!! Been a while since my last post, figured I'd give a little update as to my operation as of late.

About a year and half ago I moved to a new house. With that, came alot of change to my grow op. Some good, some bad. But I'm here today to talk about, you guessed it, AUTOMATED GROW ROOMS!

About 6 or 7 months ago I started researching automatic rooms. After a few hrs researching nutrient dosers and ph monitors, I came across this wonderful little DIY project from a fellow ROLLITUP-er by the name Devin Olsen. This guy built and programmed his own nutrient doser for a little less than what a commercially available unit would cost. And based on his videos, it worked. 

However; when I attempted to replicate his success, I was hitting wall after wall. So i started from scratch, using the "DRO-matic" (as it was dubbed) as a reference. And just started key stroking away. After 3 months, I've finally got a unit to do what I want it to with no experience in coding or arduino sketches. My auto doser will:

Monitor and display the stage of life (week count) for 3 seperate rooms on an lcd screen,

On my set days and at my set time,

Fills my nutrient mixing tank with fresh water from my h20 holding tank based on user set amount of gallons,

Doses nutrients to my mixing tank via peristaltic pumps, at precisely the right amount based on what week the room is on and how many gallons were pumped in, (think 2 tspn/gal @ 20 gals, or 4 tspn/gal @ 16 gal)

Checks the pH and adjusts the pH via peristaltic pumps, to the acceptable range after nutrients were added,

Pumps the feed solution to the appropriate room via submersible utility pump and 12v solenoids separating each "zone" (room).

Advances the week count after the full feed has been pumped out to the room,

Then checks the other rooms if it's there day n time to be dosed and fed. 

It's basically a commercial unit without all the bells and whistles. 

I have 3 seperate rooms so to make 3 seperate batches of feed nutes either on the same day or even a day apart, was one of my biggest chores, not even including applying it to my soil potted plants. That's all taken care of now thanks to this project. 

I will add pictures later this week of each screen, as well as pictures of the doser during each cycle. 

I'm currently using an 8 part lineup, with 1 peristaltic pump reserved for pH up, and 1 for pH down. For a total of 10 channels (12v DC peristaltic pumps), 4 12v DC solenoids to seperate each room, and 2 110v AC outlets that I'm using for the submersible utility pumps, 1 for pumping water into the mixing tank, and 1 for pumping nutrient solution out to the designated room. 

I've been working on this project for almost 5 months, basically since the whole Corona pandemic came about. 

Other than automating nutrient feeding and irrigating, I also have a c02 system that has been part of my operation for about 2 years now. Nothing fancy, just a c02 monitor and controller, a 20lb tank, and a regulator. But it works. Kicks on when lights turn on, pumps up the c02 ppm to within my preset deadzone, and turns the solenoid off when it is reached. I purchased that product tho. Didn't build it, but it's still automated. 

Next on the list is to get a trimmer so I can have a 95% automated grow room. Obv I dont want it to be 100%, cuz what's the fun in that? Plus plants tend to respond positively to some human TLC. I'll still go in and trim fan leaves off, but that's really my only chore as far as the garden operations go. If anybody's is interested, I can definitely build another one cheaper than what's available on the market rn.


----------



## printer (Aug 20, 2020)

I probably will just automate the watering and room control. Always interesting to see what others have done.


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Aug 20, 2020)

These are the screens for the NON-feed days. They cycle through, every 10 seconds.


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Aug 20, 2020)

An auto doser bought commercially ready, will cost about $2,400. I can build one very similar for half that cost, giving you more time to spend on other garden chores or anything else your heart desires. Very reliable, and very accurate. PM for details.


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Aug 20, 2020)

Here it is. Not powered up or programmed in the pictures. Just shows the size and design. It's designed just like Mr. Olsen's DRO-matic from which I got the inspiration. Size is 7 1/2" x 7 1/2" x 22 1/2" but it can be built to just about any size/shapes.


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Aug 20, 2020)

Mine is very messy as far as wiring goes. But it works for me. If I get any interest in this, obviously I would do better with hiding wiring and whatnot. But it's a DIY project. Not commercial grade. So take it as you will.


----------



## printer (Aug 20, 2020)

OK, I need to get me some pumps.


----------



## neogeo420 (Aug 21, 2020)

Do you have a component list or do you want to keep it under wraps? My buddy and I have been talking about this and I'm very interested in making one, I have experience in code, arduino, rpi, etc so it should be fun.


----------



## neogeo420 (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm curious what sensor you're using for ph and how long it will stay calibrated, also are you using drippers? do you worry about clogs? do the liquid nutrients separate at all over time? (from sitting)


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Aug 24, 2020)

neogeo420 said:


> Do you have a component list or do you want to keep it under wraps? My buddy and I have been talking about this and I'm very interested in making one, I have experience in code, arduino, rpi, etc so it should be fun.


I can put one together, but no, not trying to keep it under wraps. It's a DIY project, it's not a business. I jus figured if people were interested and didn't want to spend the 2000 to 5000 dollars on a commercial unit, this is a cheap alternative. Most parts came from amazon for under 1000. I'll put one together in the next few days.



neogeo420 said:


> I'm curious what sensor you're using for ph and how long it will stay calibrated, also are you using drippers? do you worry about clogs? do the liquid nutrients separate at all over time? (from sitting)


As far as sensors I'm using, it's just 1. The atlas scientific ph probe. The 1 for industrial purposes. It's a bit more heavy duty so I'm told. And I haven't had to recalibrate since operating the unit. And I test the calibration once a week to make sure it's still accurate. And it is.

As for nutrients separating, yes that was a problem at first. The first time I used it, I noticed the nutes were seperating, so I redesigned the way the nute bottles are positioned. They are now sitting on the floor, with a long stretch of fish tank tubing that goes to the bottles up to the peristaltic pump, and into the nute mixer. So now I just come down, shake the bottles before feed time and it's good to go. I'm not using drippers, just plumbed everything with PVC, and some silicone hose that feeds the plant from the PVC. It floods the whole base of the plant so it works. I'm sure drippers would work as well and space the water-nute mix out more but if it's not broke, dont fix it right?

I did however run into a lil bug. Some of my code wasn't 100% so my pH adjustments were not taking place. Not to worry, the code was written in such a way to have redundancy after redundancy so as to not fuck my plants up if something was ever off. The system just basically went into a pause mode. Something I'm gna have to tweak yet.


----------



## neogeo420 (Aug 24, 2020)

ok awesome, thanks for the info. Is the system controlled via arduino? is there anything in the mixing tank doing any mixing or is it just the temporary tank before you feed (I was thinking one of those magnetic flask mixers would be cool)? have you considered making anything to agitate the nute bottles?


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Aug 24, 2020)

neogeo420 said:


> ok awesome, thanks for the info. Is the system controlled via arduino? is there anything in the mixing tank doing any mixing or is it just the temporary tank before you feed (I was thinking one of those magnetic flask mixers would be cool)? have you considered making anything to agitate the nute bottles?


The system is controlled via an arduino mega. The mixing tank is only used when the day is called to feed. Other than pumping and keeping a few gallons of plain water in it after all the nutrient mix pumps out, it sits idle waiting for the set day to start a feed cycle. I have a constant flow however, so as to not let water stagnate. I use fish tank pumps, submersible style, to have a current all the time in both my h20 reservoir and my mixing tank. I've thought about an agitation system, but like I said, I jus shake the bottles once a day before they dose. And it's good to go.


----------



## neogeo420 (Aug 24, 2020)

simple enough, I'm interested in the component list when you get a chance


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Aug 24, 2020)

Here's the parts list:
1) arduino mega
1) dfrobot 16x2 lcd shield
1) atlas scientific ph probe KIT
(Optional tentacle shield for expanding more sensors. if not, the ph kit has a isolated circuit that comes with it)
1) real time clock (I used the ds3231)
1) li ion battery for the rtc (rechargeable!)
1) 16 channel relay board
1) 12v 30 amp dc power supply
10) peristaltic pumps
2) outlet receptacles
4) dc power adapter connectors (2.1mm x 5.5mm)
10) 1N4007 rectifiers/resistors
2) half inch water flow hall sensors
4) half inch 12vdc or 110v ac solenoids (normally closed)
1) 3/4 hp submersible utility pump
1) 1/2 hp submersible utility pump
1) 32 gal trash can (h20 res)
1) 30 gal storage tote (mixing tank)

Odds and ends i had laying around:
Way more wago connectors than I needed
Fish airline tubing
Hot glue
Extension cord (3 prong)
1/2 inch PVC, elbows, tees, crosses, 
1/4" silicone tubing


----------



## neogeo420 (Aug 26, 2020)

awesome, thanks for the info. I have a couple spare raspberry pis around, maybe I'll try coding something in python and get a touch screen.


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Aug 26, 2020)

neogeo420 said:


> awesome, thanks for the info. I have a couple spare raspberry pis around, maybe I'll try coding something in python and get a touch screen.


I've been told I should've used a pi, as it offers a lil bit more versatility and functionality. But the duino works for me. And I had zero knowledge of the arduino or raspberry pis existence prior to this build. Not to mention what they could do.


----------



## PissingNutes (Aug 26, 2020)

Would leaving nutrients unsealed expose them to air for oxidization? 
Or if system fails and leaks a bit I wouldn't risk wasting unmixed nutrients.


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Aug 26, 2020)

PissingNutes said:


> Would leaving nutrients unsealed expose them to air for oxidization?
> Or if system fails and leaks a bit I wouldn't risk wasting unmixed nutrients.


The bottles are technically unsealed. However, they are not. I hotglued the tubing through the cap, creating a seal. As for oxidation and waste, I've got 3 seperate rooms running. I'm not holding onto nutes for long enough for them to sour. I'm literally burning through gallons in weeks. 
I dont see my system being any different than someone hand mixing, taking some nutes out of the bottle, Leaving AIR to be trapped inside, even with a lid on. Jus saying.


----------



## neogeo420 (Aug 26, 2020)

PissingNutes said:


> Would leaving nutrients unsealed expose them to air for oxidization?
> Or if system fails and leaks a bit I wouldn't risk wasting unmixed nutrients.


Things to consider for sure, I'm sure there are ways to mitigate the risk (how do comercial systems work?). As long as you don't set it up in a way that it can siphon out from the tanks then I'm sure that leaks would be minimal. Maybe a one-way valve (to relieve vacuum) could minimize contact with open air?



berten-ernie420 said:


> I've been told I should've used a pi, as it offers a lil bit more versatility and functionality. But the duino works for me. And I had zero knowledge of the arduino or raspberry pis existence prior to this build. Not to mention what they could do.


I'm not an expert with pi but I do have a fair amount of experience with arduino and although it is very useful, I like the potential for better gui with pi.


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Aug 26, 2020)

PissingNutes said:


> Would leaving nutrients unsealed expose them to air for oxidization?
> Or if system fails and leaks a bit I wouldn't risk wasting unmixed nutrients.


I'll take more pictures tomorrow. Itd just be easier to show you.


----------



## neogeo420 (Aug 26, 2020)

I wonder if you could store nutes in some sort of bag, like in a liquid soap dispenser, then there would be no air.


----------



## PissingNutes (Aug 26, 2020)

berten-ernie420 said:


> ... hotglued the tubing through the cap, creating a seal...


Hot-glue is perfect for this. So useful if you can mange the strings it leaves and burning fingertips when spreading it lol. I love it


----------



## HydroLynx (Aug 27, 2020)

I am _trying _to automate my grow. Just becomes such a mess of wires and expensive sensors. Tho it's fun.


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Aug 27, 2020)

HydroLynx said:


> I am _trying _to automate my grow. Just becomes such a mess of wires and expensive sensors. Tho it's fun.


I've only got 1 sensor, for ph. And an ec probe isn't necessarily required, if you use a good nute lineup. But it def helps. For sensors tho, yea there pretty costly. But theyre meters that you shouldn't have to replace for at least 4, 5 years.


----------



## nunyabidness420 (Aug 30, 2020)

Your setup is so much neater than mine!

You might find this interesting.


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Aug 30, 2020)

nunyabidness420 said:


> Your setup is so much neater than mine!
> 
> You might find this interesting.


That whole setup is badass. One day I'll get mine to something like that. One day. Lol


----------



## HydroLynx (Aug 31, 2020)

I've seen that video before. Remember the plants weren't looking too great lol


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Sep 1, 2020)

HydroLynx said:


> I've seen that video before. Remember the plants weren't looking too great lol


The system looks way more advanced than what I've managed to cobble up. I like the layout of the home assistant, makes setting everything super simple. But yes, the plants dont look too good. I wonder why. If the system is always running and dosing multiple times a day, maybe that'd do it? Idk, my plants dont look to unhealthy, for only feeding twice a week. I know I said I'd add pictures but got carried away with other chores and stuff. Maybe today if I can get to it. My flower room is on week 5, of 8/9. Veg room is pushing week 2, and the tent is starting week 1 of flower.


----------



## HydroLynx (Sep 3, 2020)

I thinks its because the he's more focused on managing the control system than the plants. Well that's my issue at least so I rate he's got the same. Also plants still need a human eye, even the automation needs a human eye. Otherwise you in the realm of AI and that's still prob no where as great as a human, tho in some aspects AI is infinately better. Who knows. I still try tho, its fun haha and I learn A LOT about shit i normally wouldnt.


----------



## HydroLynx (Sep 3, 2020)

neogeo420 said:


> I wonder if you could store nutes in some sort of bag, like in a liquid soap dispenser, then there would be no air.


if you can stir it up first it might work.


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Oct 27, 2020)

Edit: NO FILTER.


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Oct 27, 2020)

As for the doser, it's been a labor of love. A few minor glitches in my code. Was my error, not the machines, resulted in a flooded basement on a occasion or two. Nonetheless, it has been debugged for over a month now, no issues. Doses my tweaked feed regimen twice a week (Mon & Fri), with a half ass flush on Wed. I say half-ass cuz it's not much, just 1 gallon of 6.5 ph water in each 5 gal pot. Whereas the feed days are 2-2.5 gal of feed. And the plants are so much healthier and happier. They definitely show more potential versus before. I would barely get 1 feed and 1 water per week by hand. Now it's all done for me. Yes, I keep an eye on it from time to time. But it's been correct in nutrient ratios, pH, what time to irrigate, what room to feed and what room to water. Keeps track of my weeks, increments the week count on its own. And here in about a week, it will agitate the nute bottles with the same setup as the guy in the video up above. Fans, magnets, and magnetic mixers. Shit is awesome now. Incredible results not even just from the doser. But going from 2 feed/water events per week, to 3 has helped tremendously. The plants are extremely happier being that they're actually getting to thrive instead of being of the verge of death.


----------



## JonCreighton (Oct 30, 2020)

heyyy im just getting into this.... i got about 20 of paul mchorters arduino tutorials on youtube under the belt... i figured i had to just go from scratch... you say theres a dromatic lol spec online or something.... id love to see that if u got a link or anything that really helped u when starting


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Oct 30, 2020)

JonCreighton said:


> heyyy im just getting into this.... i got about 20 of paul mchorters arduino tutorials on youtube under the belt... i figured i had to just go from scratch... you say theres a dromatic lol spec online or something.... id love to see that if u got a link or anything that really helped u when starting


Yea just a quick Google search for diy nutrient doser, he has it on github too.

https://github.com/drolsen/DRO-Matic 






Automatic Hydroponic Doser DIY


(part one - step by step video) DRO-Matic - DIY compact automatic 10 channel hydroponic doser (DWC and Ebenflow compatible)! Automatic doses nutes to reservoir from configured regimens amounts/weeks Automatic fixes pH drift of plant water during plants feeding Automatic fills (feeds), tops off...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Oct 30, 2020)

JonCreighton said:


> heyyy im just getting into this.... i got about 20 of paul mchorters arduino tutorials on youtube under the belt... i figured i had to just go from scratch... you say theres a dromatic lol spec online or something.... id love to see that if u got a link or anything that really helped u when starting


Be forewarned, I spent many a nights trying to debug that sketch. Plus alot of the libraries are outdated. Someone like me with no formal training in coding languages, has absolutely no idea where to begin to fix it. I found it easier to just start from scratch that way I could learn as I built. But that's just me.


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Nov 1, 2020)

Almost harvest time for the tent. Stuffs gna be coming down starting today. I picked up a trimmer to help speed up harvests going forward as well. Bit the bullet and spent the money on a Centurion Tabletop. It does a fairly decent job, not as good as hand trim but for my purposes, it does jus fine. Considering the time it usually takes to take down a whole crop by hand, anywhere from 5-9 full days hand trimming. And it's just me and the wife that trims. So it definitely helps in the sense that it cuts that time down to a single day job. Giving us more time to enjoy other things in life aside from garden chores. And no sore hands or back or strained eyes from staring and focusing on snippin the buds for hours on end. Jus all around making strides with the grow op. She's really come along ways since I first started. Anyways, I'll throw some pictures up after we start taking things down, some before and after pics of the trim job, and maybe a video link to youtube of it running my stuff through. If I can figure out how to do that of course.


----------



## JonCreighton (Nov 2, 2020)

berten-ernie420 said:


> Be forewarned, I spent many a nights trying to debug that sketch. Plus alot of the libraries are outdated. Someone like me with no formal training in coding languages, has absolutely no idea where to begin to fix it. I found it easier to just start from scratch that way I could learn as I built. But that's just me.


ya thats the way i generally do it... cant be afraid of the learning process even tho overwheling at time...at the moment im just getting down the coding process and thinking about how to translate that to hardware makes my head spin.... i just keep chipping away.. gaining more reference frames little by little as i work the problems... takes me a long time but i think its worth it... i have a few other projects in mind after the doser... we both seem keen on reducing the time commitments in the grow room... id be curious about a video or a review of the centurion tabletop...


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Nov 2, 2020)

Bud on the left is dry trimmed indoor grown

On the right is wet trimmed indoor grown

Two dif strains but both ran through the trimmer for roughly around 60-120 seconds. Along with about 35-50 more buds in there with it all trimming up together. I'll dry and snag a couple close-ups of the heads, I'd say it's really no worse than a hand trim that I'd pay someone 10/hr to do as far as trich disruption. But wayyyy faster. And the cuts not bad as you can see. That is not touched up with scissors, how it fell out the machine is how I took the pic. When the machine is set properly, it does indoor, high quality, dense buds way faster than hand trimming. I ran two plants that were falling over sideways today. They were getting so heavy without any net support, I decided to strip em both down and run it through and see how long it took. I stoppped the machine at 2 hrs and 6 mins. That's bucking as I ran it through the machine. Slow, and not letting the buds tumble long if I ran out in my hopper. You have to push product in to get product to fall out and you don't want it to be tumbling around unnecessarily if you can help it. So I'd the hopper ran out, I stopped and stripped plants down to buds and filled the hopper back up. But a full hopper on this machine only takes about 35 mins for one person to fill-up. And to run it through only takes maybe 25 mins. I have 14 more plants to do and I'm already starting to run out of room in my dryrack tho. May have to run to the local growshop and pick up some more. Kinda one thing I dropped the ball on when buying the machine,was thinking bout how I'm going to dry all the cutup buds cuz I'm used to hanging em upside down on the stem. Its weird drying on a rack with all nice trimmed bud. I used to only use it for the scragglers that either lost their stems or like for the trim to dry out before freezing it. I'll take some videos of the thing running tomorrow, of the tent plants being cropped, and the machine running the buds. So you guys can watch it and see before and afters. I just got afters today.


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Nov 2, 2020)

JonCreighton said:


> ya thats the way i generally do it... cant be afraid of the learning process even tho overwheling at time...at the moment im just getting down the coding process and thinking about how to translate that to hardware makes my head spin.... i just keep chipping away.. gaining more reference frames little by little as i work the problems... takes me a long time but i think its worth it... i have a few other projects in mind after the doser... we both seem keen on reducing the time commitments in the grow room... id be curious about a video or a review of the centurion tabletop...


I fucking love the machine. As for it cutting my product in a timely sense and not doing a terrible job. That being said, a larfy leafy airy strain isn't gna run that well through something like this. The buds require mass in order to properly tumble. So it won't make gold from shit is my point. If the buds going in are shit, your gna get, you guessed it! SHIT on the other end. But IMO, again allow me to reiterate, IN MY OPINION, it is well worth every penny now that my or the wife don't have chore it up for days or pay friends or family to come in and trim. I will also say it does not replace a hand trim, but it does offer a practical alternative for my own purposes. So for a personal and professional opinion, I'd say its a damn fine machine for what it does. Worth every penny when the machine is set properly. Meaning don't adjust it from the factory settings. Lol. They know what they're doing. N don't let your friends adjust your shit thinking they're helping you out cuz believe me, they aren't. And it can get costly to fix something so silly as a bed bar out of place. Especially if it damages the reel. Bed bar replacement alone is 200 I think. And a new toro reel is something like 600. So don't adjust it or let your friends adjust shit from the factory. 
As for customer service with CenturionPro Solutions, it's been top notch. Had my doubts cuz like any wise investor, they do a little digging on the business or product their investing in. As did I, and I was worried customer service would fall short if I ever possibly needed it. Well the day the shipments all arrived, I opened everything up and the diffuser for the blower, was smashed in. Looked like a damn egg when it was supposed to be circular. So I called em up, took pictures, sent em to em, and they overnighted me a replacement. Just like that. Another instance, I was having issues after I let a buddy use it, he adjusted my bed bar blade out of whack and dulled it way down. Luckily I got it back in to align without it causing damage to my reel, but I got lucky. Could've been alot worse but customer service guided me through getting it back in tune and back to factory condition. The youtube videos and ones on their site are ok and cover alot, but customer service sent me some like behind the scenes videos of the shop mechanic I think, setting the blades and testing it and for some reason I just like clicked and understood that video alot easier than the ones on the website so got it back in line and cut the bud pictured above today. Did other stuff with it being out of whack but I am going to rerun it through as dry trim after all the wet trimming is done later today. P.s., I'm not affiliated with Centurion. Could've went with twister, but hopper size got me, but more importantly what sealed the deal was the trade up program. If I never need to up size my trimmer to match my scale, I can trade in my old smaller equipment and get a discount on other larger models. Not sure if twister does something similar to this but for the cost, plus the warranty and trade up program, I felt Centurion hit all marks for me.


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Nov 2, 2020)

Does this work?


----------



## pahval (Nov 22, 2020)

hello there... maybe i can be of help here if someone needs help with code... im designing my own system, that takes care of environment and nutrients, as of yet i have no device ready, as im still making my code (it has to have PID tuning of temp and hum regulation in proper VPD parameters, with my own light controller with custom UV and IR timers), and i have just stratched about nutrient making (ro, automated nutrient dosing, stirring, valve control etc), and i have some resources that may come in handy for you... i can suggest you check out this project here:






Mycodo


Documentation for Mycodo, an open source environmental monitoring and regulation system.




kizniche.github.io





where he uses is for hydroponics, as explained here:






Automated Hydroponic System Build – Projects | Kyle Gabriel







kylegabriel.com





its a beast of controller, takes care of everything you would want from diy automated system, and with high precision... happy growing! <3


----------



## 2com (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm still reading through, but I just wanted to say this is excellent, thanks. If it were up to me, these kinds of threads/ideas would be "featured", or somehow highlighted.


neogeo420 said:


> I'm curious what sensor you're using for ph and how long it will stay calibrated, also are you using drippers? do you worry about clogs? do the liquid nutrients separate at all over time? (from sitting)


If you have code experience this'll probably be a "cake walk" (What the fuck does that even mean? I don't think I've ever went for a cake walk, seen a cake walk, taken a cake for a walk, or walked on cake. Sounds aight though.)
As for the nutrient settling/separating, check out ledgardener's video on his home automation with home assistant. (He uses pc fans with magnets as stirrers underneath his nutrient jars).

Edit: I see ledg's video was posted further back.


----------



## printer (Jan 26, 2021)

2com said:


> I'm still reading through, but I just wanted to say this is excellent, thanks. If it were up to me, these kinds of threads/ideas would be "featured", or somehow highlighted.
> 
> If you have code experience this'll probably be a "cake walk" (What the fuck does that even mean? I don't think I've ever went for a cake walk, seen a cake walk, taken a cake for a walk, or walked on cake. Sounds aight though.)


----------



## 2com (Jan 26, 2021)

printer said:


>


Choreographed cake dance? Not the same.
I hope they were all let out of that giant white box / preloading matrix environment afterwards.


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Jan 28, 2021)

So that there is no confusion for future readers; Yes I can build a unit to only dose nutrients at half the cost of a commercial doser unit.

BUT.

For the SAME price of a commercial doser, I can build a unit that can control an entire grow room. 

Commercial units rarely come with enough pumps to use an entire lineup. Most come with 2-4 dosing heads, with the option of adding more on to the system at a higher than reasonable markup. Or if you do need one with more heads, the price skyrockets. 

Yea you can buy the cheap 3 or 4 pump dosing head unit for fish tanks and start working the project yourself. But that will only get you so far. My system is essentially a kit, that I can have shipped anywhere. Very easy to use and setup the components. If you can cut and glue pvc, then you'll have no issues. Alternatively, I can precut all the dimensions as long as I have accurate dimensions of your setup. 

So in conclusion, don't be sticker shocked if you inquire and get a response you weren't expecting. You get what you pay for. I can build a single room unit, utilizing up to a 10 part nutrient lineup (with 2 pumps reserved for ph up and ph down), smart auto-doser controllers for much cheaper than what you can buy commercially. But if you want one to control everything in your grow room, those will be higher cost due to the fact it has more components and more coding. I'm not trying to become a millionaire here, but fuck people, these aren't just some little cheap, couple hundred dollar toys. If you want to only spend a few hundred bucks, I'd say good luck.


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Jan 29, 2021)

Here's the 2.0 version. Wireless sensors and full control of 3 separate grow environments. Only got 2 pumps attached in the photo, but all are operational. I will be putting this unit into operation today (hopefully) so I will update with more pics then. It has a total of 12 separate 110v outlets all of which can be programmed to operate different controls. Like a dehumidifier, exhaust fans, co2, lights, pump for administering nutrient mix to room, waste drain pump.


----------



## 2com (Jan 29, 2021)

Awesome dude.


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Jan 29, 2021)

Design flaw #1, placement of the arduino stack too close to the outlet, (couldn't plug the damn thing in), resulted in 2 less power outlets, and a designated port for programming as well as designated 9v power supply to the baro on the arduino. And a giant hope I gotta patch from where the outlet was mounted. Ahh. The struggle. Hahahaha. All in stride tho.


----------



## 2com (Jan 29, 2021)

@berten-ernie420 

Hey, have you seen this: https://atlas-scientific.com/atlas-iot-software/ ?
It's free.
Of course, it's for use with their sensors, EZO circuits and stuff (It works seamlessly with them I mean). They have an iot pH monitor kit with touch screen too - it runs this software. You can add any of their other sensors to it at will too. (The kit comes with everything, including Rpi, but I'm just showing you the software).

I'm seriously considering _something like_ this, as the alternative is bluelab, or maybe apera.. ?


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Jan 29, 2021)

2com said:


> @berten-ernie420
> 
> Hey, have you seen this: https://atlas-scientific.com/atlas-iot-software/ ?
> It's free.
> ...


Yea Ive scrolled through that info once or twice. My system utilizes atlas products. But that iot software only lets one control water quality and display. My system does complete environmental control and nutrient dosing in one. Yea the screen is small to say the least, but I can upgrade it to a larger touch later on, jus would require integration into my existing stack. Food for thought for sure.


----------



## 2com (Jan 29, 2021)

berten-ernie420 said:


> Yea Ive scrolled through that info once or twice. My system utilizes atlas products. But that iot software only lets one control water quality and display. My system does complete environmental control and nutrient dosing in one. Yea the screen is small to say the least, but I can upgrade it to a larger touch later on, jus would require integration into my existing stack. Food for thought for sure.


Yours is probably more capable, no doubt.
But:
"The Atlas iot™ software works with the following EZO devices:

EZO-pH
EZO-ORP
EZO-DO (Dissolved Oxygen)
EZO-EC (Conductivity)
EZO-RTD (Temperature)
*EZO-CO2 sensor*
EZO-O2 sensor
*EZO-RGB Color Sensor*
EZO-PMP (Peristaltic Pump)
EZO-PRS (Pressure Sensor)
*EZO-HUM sensor (Humidity Sensor)"*
Some of them aren't water sensors. Can connect up to 6 of them (only in "i2c" mode). And apparently now "cloud" capable via mqtt.
I _*think_ one of the guys there told me it could be configured to control as well, not just monitor - I meant to ask at least, haha.

I don't know what route to go and what to use, there's too many options to sort out the easiest way. You had to write code for everything I guess. Could you have used home assistant and node red or something like ledgardener did.


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Jan 29, 2021)

berten-ernie420 said:


> Yea Ive scrolled through that info once or twice. My system utilizes atlas products. But that iot software only lets one control water quality and display. My system does complete environmental control and nutrient dosing in one. Yea the screen is small to say the least, but I can upgrade it to a larger touch later on, jus would require integration into my existing stack. Food for thought for sure.





2com said:


> @berten-ernie420
> 
> Hey, have you seen this: https://atlas-scientific.com/atlas-iot-software/ ?
> It's free.
> ...


My system doesn't JUST utilize atlas products. It uses other sensors as well. You could use the atlas as a base project and branch off that?


----------



## 2com (Jan 29, 2021)

berten-ernie420 said:


> My system doesn't JUST utilize atlas products. It uses other sensors as well. You could use the atlas as a base project and branch off that?


Yup, I know yours doesn't 

And I don't know. I guess one could (I'm probably not that one at this point, hah).


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Jan 29, 2021)

2com said:


> Yours is probably more capable, no doubt.
> But:
> "The Atlas iot™ software works with the following EZO devices:
> 
> ...


Yea I could've used home assistant. Prolly still could figure it out. But yea I wrote the code, but I wouldn't really call it that. Most of the logic I jus copied from online and I just configured everything to run in the right order, concurrently.


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Jan 29, 2021)

There's lots of examples out there that could do, individually, what mine does as a whole. Juuuuuus saying.


----------



## Outdoorhydro (Feb 1, 2021)

Nice write up! This gives me ideas 
I'd only add a pi to give me readouts on what my room is doing on my TV, Maybe even add a Webcam to view it too.


----------



## 2com (Feb 1, 2021)

Atlas Scientific did an instructable on how to make their iot monitoring station: https://www.instructables.com/BUILD-YOUR-OWN-MONITORING-STATION-USING-THE-ATLAS-/
You'd end up with something like this: https://atlas-scientific.com/kits/iot-ph-meter/
Except with your choice of sensors/ezo circuits (only for atlas scientific sensors and probes). A touch screen isn't _required_, either.

I realize this isn't really automation, it's just monitoring. So it doesn't fit the thread, but I thought I'd share it anyways. I can remove it if you wanna keep it to automation, no prob at all, lemme know.


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Feb 1, 2021)

2com said:


> Atlas Scientific did an instructable on how to make their iot monitoring station: https://www.instructables.com/BUILD-YOUR-OWN-MONITORING-STATION-USING-THE-ATLAS-/
> You'd end up with something like this: https://atlas-scientific.com/kits/iot-ph-meter/
> Except with your choice of sensors/ezo circuits (only for atlas scientific sensors and probes). A touch screen isn't _required_, either.
> 
> I realize this isn't really automation, it's just monitoring. So it doesn't fit the thread, but I thought I'd share it anyways. I can remove it if you wanna keep it to automation, no prob at all, lemme know.


It's good info to share. Stuff if I had seen prior to starting this build, couldve influenced how my unit was constructed. Good info to share nonetheless.


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Feb 1, 2021)

Outdoorhydro said:


> Nice write up! This gives me ideas
> I'd only add a pi to give me readouts on what my room is doing on my TV, Maybe even add a Webcam to view it too.


I was asked to do another build but with a pi. I'd try it, but not outta my pocket. Haha.


----------



## Overgrowtho (Feb 1, 2021)

What is the system referenced for around 2,400$? 

If not going the DIY route, what systems exist on the market for automating? 

I only know one I have found: the Intellidose from Autogrow. 








IntelliDose Kit


Automatically manage your nutrient and pH levels, set remote alarms and data log your progress with one simple controller. The IntelliDose sets the industry standard for a small commercial auto-dosing. Dose up to a 9 part blend (nutrients, additives, pH adjuster) while maintaining your preset EC...



shop.autogrow.com





Are there any more on the market?

How about any for large scale industrial use?


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Feb 1, 2021)

Overgrowtho said:


> What is the system referenced for around 2,400$?
> 
> If not going the DIY route, what systems exist on the market for automating?
> 
> ...


Yea, there's a few...
Intellidose
Agrowtek makes a few different models 
Hanna makes a couple fertigation machines 
Dosatron 
But if you have a large scale/industrial outfit, why wouldn't you go with a intellidose?


----------



## Overgrowtho (Feb 1, 2021)

berten-ernie420 said:


> Yea, there's a few...
> Intellidose
> Agrowtek makes a few different models
> Hanna makes a couple fertigation machines
> ...


Thanks for sharing that, very interesting.
I am looking at the options for both large and small scale.
What would you say are some of the pros and cons of those different solutions? Example, in terms of cost and whether they all can work via the cloud?

It looks like, from all those you've mentioned; only the Intellidose works on the cloud. Is that right?
Is intelldose really suitable for large scale industrial (to me it looked like the equipment was medium to small)?
I wonder how they agitate the mixture [aha I see they have a sample pot with pump] and deal with the probe calibration...


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Feb 1, 2021)

Overgrowtho said:


> Thanks for sharing that, very interesting.
> I am looking at the options for both large and small scale.
> What would you say are some of the pros and cons of those different solutions? Example, in terms of cost and whether they all can work via the cloud?
> 
> ...


Pros: they all dose your shit for you 
Cons: your electric bill is going to go up 3.75 a year. 

Lol. Seriously, I don't have the slightest as I've never used any of them personally. There's not much out there as far as 100% automated grow controllers. Meaning one unit to control all aspects of indoor horticulture.


----------



## Overgrowtho (Feb 2, 2021)

A lot of Techie people these days can use smart IOT devices to create their own. It's a lot of complex work to make one. So its good to know what retail solutions are on the market. It seems Intellidose is the main one. The others are good and interesting, but are not online. I do wish there was more solutions on the market tho. Intellidose for one thing costs about 3,000$.... Expensive for a small grow but might be well worth it if using for a decent size operation...


----------



## HydroLynx (Feb 2, 2021)

I'm tryng to work out if having ONE giant controller that does everything is better or have seperate modules that do say "air management" and have another module that does say the hydroponics. It seems that former creates a huge box with an angry mess of wiring between relays, buses, uc, sensors etc. There are so many devices needed for plant cultivation if you want automatic control, like an "air controller" would need a relay channel for extrc fan, another for deheuy, another for heater, and another for humidifier, and Id just plug circ fans in normally in a wall outlet. Tho some are mutually exclusive like only need humidity high at beg of veg to early bloom and dehuey and fan off during heavy flowering. Decisions decisions.


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Feb 2, 2021)

HydroLynx said:


> I'm tryng to work out if having ONE giant controller that does everything is better or have seperate modules that do say "air management" and have another module that does say the hydroponics.


I spent many a night pondering that exact thought as well. Ultimately, I decided ONE "giant" controller, (no bigger than a shoebox and no heavier than a bag of groceries), would be best for my budget and ultimately my grow setup design. I very well could've individualized each component and section of code (and still very well can), it just adds more $ to the cost as they're will be more duino's or π's. However, incase of any individual component failures, I would be left with a unit that still executes the remainder of the code. So in my mind, it's the exact same as having separate components or controllers. Except that if my "brain" dies, I would be dead in the water. It is designed and built in a way that in the event of a catastrophic failure of the processor board( arduino mega), a simple replacement and reupload of code and your back in action.


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Feb 2, 2021)

2com said:


> Atlas Scientific did an instructable on how to make their iot monitoring station: https://www.instructables.com/BUILD-YOUR-OWN-MONITORING-STATION-USING-THE-ATLAS-/
> You'd end up with something like this: https://atlas-scientific.com/kits/iot-ph-meter/
> Except with your choice of sensors/ezo circuits (only for atlas scientific sensors and probes). A touch screen isn't _required_, either.
> 
> I realize this isn't really automation, it's just monitoring. So it doesn't fit the thread, but I thought I'd share it anyways. I can remove it if you wanna keep it to automation, no prob at all, lemme know.


Dude I'll be completely honest, I just fully understood what you were trying to tell me. Hahahahaha. I didn't quite read it through,and just skimmed the page you referenced.lbtill just now sitting here stoned. I reread the link and your comment, this monitoring station, plus a few relay boards = my unit (but with arduino) and like 20 year old display tech. Hahahaha. I'm fucking switching to pi. Hahahahahaha.


----------



## Overgrowtho (Feb 2, 2021)

So perhaps Intellidose is the only retail-sold full IOT solution (including dosing) on the market? Unless anyone knows of others?


----------



## HydroLynx (Feb 3, 2021)

berten-ernie420 said:


> I spent many a night pondering that exact thought as well. Ultimately, I decided ONE "giant" controller, (no bigger than a shoebox and no heavier than a bag of groceries), would be best for my budget and ultimately my grow setup design. I very well could've individualized each component and section of code (and still very well can), it just adds more $ to the cost as they're will be more duino's or π's. However, incase of any individual component failures, I would be left with a unit that still executes the remainder of the code. So in my mind, it's the exact same as having separate components or controllers. Except that if my "brain" dies, I would be dead in the water. It is designed and built in a way that in the event of a catastrophic failure of the processor board( arduino mega), a simple replacement and reupload of code and your back in action.


Yeah I had libraries of every device and called an object everytime I needed a new fan or light or whatever. But my arduino was running out of memory, just talking to spi & i2c sensors, print functions, let alone all that control code for each device class, it all took up like 90% memory. Why I was thinking about using a pi, or learn android to write a simple grow app that handles all the heavy intelligent code like VPD management and then pings an arduino via wifi just to read a sensor or flip a relay switch. Would love to see data from all the sensors mapped into graphs and to record history logs etc. Graphics takes up a lot of arduino resources too, even just a small lcd char display. Hence getting say a arduino nano to run one part of cultivation like air control and everything that entails. 

I was also looking at wifi switches (sonoff) they inexpensive but they only work through the amazon cloud. Sorry Jeff Bezos, you aren't allowed to see my op.


----------



## Overgrowtho (Feb 3, 2021)

I have been using Tuya switches and plugs and cloud for my grow op and its been working well.

Anyways. Did you consider using an ESP32? My friend recommended to make a system with that. Like a mini Pi. I think you can hook up an SD card in any system? no?

Intellidose seems best for most people if they can shell out the $, and perhaps there are more retail solutions but I havent found em yet.


----------



## 2com (Feb 3, 2021)

berten-ernie420 said:


> Dude I'll be completely honest, I just fully understood what you were trying to tell me. Hahahahaha. I didn't quite read it through,and just skimmed the page you referenced.lbtill just now sitting here stoned. I reread the link and your comment, this monitoring station, plus a few relay boards = my unit (but with arduino) and like 20 year old display tech. Hahahaha. I'm fucking switching to pi. Hahahahahaha.


That's pretty funny. I kinda did think for a moment - "I wonder if I communicated what I was saying/showing well enough..".

The thing I didn't/don't get is how one would go about making it do any "controlling" (via whatever remote server/"cloud" and mqtt it mentions, preferably one's own setup).

I guess it would be writing your own code and adding that functionality to the rpi?...

The instructable link for the "cloud" (I hate that term so much) brings up an error page - dead link.


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Feb 13, 2021)

So I rethought my design. The environment side was operational when I hooked everything up. However, I was not getting accurate readings from the c02 sensor even after the warm-up and first start period. So I hooked the sensors up to a second arduino and everything was reading just fine. So I'm not sure if they're was a compatability issue in regards to my existing stack or code, but I said fuck it and just built a second housing for environment control. So I have the doser which strictly feeds and waters my plants, and then above that we have an environmental controller capable of controlling up to 3 rooms the way I have it configured. As of now, it's only controlling the one flower room tho. Here's a snap of my screen displays. The first is the environment controller and those numbers are realtime. It displays as it continuously reads. The second is just one snap of one screen. It cycles through different screens periodically letting the user know the status of the rooms and the current ph of the water in the mixing res as well as the current time. (6 gallons of water must always be replaced to the mixer when feed is EMPTY to prevent ph probe from drying). Still working on the menu format. Had some bugs and some non pointers so I will track those down and hopefully have a complete video or something to upload for anybody interested. As of right now, it can be pre programmed with any feed schedule but only through the hard code. So it's a set t and forget it system. When the menu is 100, it can be called upon to do any individual aspect of the entirety of the program. But I'm only one guy with no formal training or coding. So if it gets there, cool. If not, I still got my own doser and enviro controller for way cheaper than retail.


----------



## 2com (Feb 13, 2021)

berten-ernie420 said:


> So I rethought my design. The environment side was operational when I hooked everything up. However, I was not getting accurate readings from the c02 sensor even after the warm-up and first start period. So I hooked the sensors up to a second arduino and everything was reading just fine. So I'm not sure if they're was a compatability issue in regards to my existing stack or code, but I said fuck it and just built a second housing for environment control. So I have the doser which strictly feeds and waters my plants, and then above that we have an environmental controller capable of controlling up to 3 rooms the way I have it configured. As of now, it's only controlling the one flower room tho. Here's a snap of my screen displays. The first is the environment controller and those numbers are realtime. It displays as it continuously reads. The second is just one snap of one screen. It cycles through different screens periodically letting the user know the status of the rooms and the current ph of the water in the mixing res as well as the current time. (6 gallons of water must always be replaced to the mixer when feed is EMPTY to prevent ph probe from drying). Still working on the menu format. Had some bugs and some non pointers so I will track those down and hopefully have a complete video or something to upload for anybody interested. As of right now, it can be pre programmed with any feed schedule but only through the hard code. So it's a set t and forget it system. When the menu is 100, it can be called upon to do any individual aspect of the entirety of the program. But I'm only one guy with no formal training or coding. So if it gets there, cool. If not, I still got my own doser and enviro controller for way cheaper than retail.


Nice job, dude.


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Feb 13, 2021)

Tent
Wk 9 of 19 (1 of 10 in flower)


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Feb 13, 2021)

Flower RM
Wk 7 of 10


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Feb 13, 2021)

I also have this real neat scope and camera that I can take closeup pics or videos of the trichs, forgot the name of the damn kinda camera but I'll upload an old scope session from our last crop and show you guys the quality in the trichs. I get lost in the shit, like alice going down the rabbit hole. A christmasy fucking wonderland.


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Feb 19, 2021)

here you go
check out the trich action


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Mar 1, 2021)

heres some still shots of the heads currently in flower
this is Pink Kush by Barneys Farm


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Mar 1, 2021)

and some purple diesel heads


----------



## berten-ernie420 (Mar 24, 2021)

Currently building another 4 cob light rail, running the clu048-1212's, off the hlg 320c-2100A to go into the tent bringing the total watts up to 1600 wall watts (not including fans). So in a 8x8, 1600 led watts, puts me at about 25 watts/ sq ft. Still a little low, but I'm consistently pulling 3-4 lbs out of the room as is with only 1280 true watts (~1.06 -- 1.41 g/w) . I'm not complaining, I just would like to try and get as close to 2g/w as I can. That illustrious elite top tier grower level. We're injecting c02, have a solid handle on the vpd, light intensity is up there, not peaked but up there, heavy strains, great lab results, 

has anyone here topped 2 g/w?


----------



## 2com (Nov 19, 2021)

Anyone doing auto-irrigation based on weight (arduino, raspi, etc.) using a digital scale or similar? I'd like to chat about this, and research a bit. Anybody? Useful links would be appreciate as well.

Thanks.


----------



## 2com (Nov 27, 2021)

Any active "automation" or similar threads? They're all dead lately it seems.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 27, 2021)

2com said:


> Anyone doing auto-irrigation based on weight (arduino, raspi, etc.) using a digital scale or similar? I'd like to chat about this, and research a bit. Anybody? Useful links would be appreciate as well.
> 
> Thanks.


Growtek USA is

The owner is a member here @Sk-one.


----------



## zzyx (Nov 27, 2021)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/misterkisters-fully-automated-pot-rocket-ship.1066496/


----------



## xtsho (Nov 28, 2021)

Here's my automated irrigation. Works great. Just keep nutrient solution in a reservoir.


----------



## Sk-one (Dec 6, 2021)

2com said:


> Anyone doing auto-irrigation based on weight (arduino, raspi, etc.) using a digital scale or similar? I'd like to chat about this, and research a bit. Anybody? Useful links would be appreciate as well.
> 
> Thanks.


Feel free to DM me, I love to talk automation


----------



## Has (Dec 9, 2021)

*"Anyone doing auto-irrigation based on weight (arduino, raspi, etc.) using a digital scale or similar? I'd like to chat about this, and research a bit. Anybody?"*
A scale-based system will not come out cheap and reliable.
For coconut, it is enough to do bottom flooding once a day on a timer.
For any soil, moisture control is possible with a simple capacitive sensor. It must be placed in a waterproof shell.





*ttp223 | eBay*
Find great deals on eBay for ttp223. Shop with confidence.
www.ebay.com
It is enough to attach it to the outside of the pot and it will turn on at some level of soil humidity. The humidity level is easy to adjust with a spacer between the sensor and the pot.
For water supply, there are many low-power, cheap pumps.





*water pump 12v in Home Improvement Products | eBay*
Find water pump 12v from a vast selection of Home Improvement Products. Get great deals on eBay!
www.ebay.com
To control the pump, the signal from the sensor is weak and must be amplified with one mosfet transistor.
As a result, even personal watering of each pot is simple and cheap.
No "brains" and software.


----------



## Sk-one (Dec 9, 2021)

@Has Scale based systems are very accurate. Our system can weigh runoff after an irrigation event down to 1 gram resolution. Also, the majority of home growers will see much better results top watering with runoff than using an autopot type system that floods from the bottom. If you're curious as to why, you can watch this video:


----------



## Has (Dec 9, 2021)

Sk-one said:


> @Has Scale based systems are very accurate. Our system can weigh runoff after an irrigation event down to 1 gram resolution. Also, the majority of home growers will see much better results top watering with runoff than using an autopot type system that floods from the bottom. If you're curious as to why, you can watch this video:


If watering is not on a timer, then you need to somehow measure the moisture content of the soil.
And how will "weighing runoff after an irrigation event down to 1 gram resolution" help in this?


----------



## Sk-one (Dec 10, 2021)

@Has If you have runoff, that means the media is 100% saturated and can hold no more water/nutrient solution. When growing in coco you always want to maintain at least 90% saturation, and you also want to maintain 15-30% runoff after every irrigation event depending on the size of container and a few other parameters. If you know that you watered with 1000 ml, then you need to see at least 150-300 ml of runoff. A moisture content sensor would be useless to try and automate this process, but a scale works perfectly. A moisture content sensor might work better in a soil grow, but a scale would still give you better information to work with.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 11, 2021)

I use a raspberry pi for grafana, it's also my lamp stack. My area controllers send environmental data and/or status to a base station that builds json and sends that to the raspberry pi.



I'm in the process of migrating my equipment to an rf24 network, so I'm building an equipment status dashboard that looks like an industrial process monitor in addition to my current dashboard.

I'm working on adding some new capabilities to them, like measuring feed temperature which I can use to cycle fresh solution to a pot before feeding to adjust the temperature of the root zone indirectly.

I'm on my 3rd iteration of this prototype, I keep vacillating between capability, complexity and cost. I'm using esp32 as the area controllers, rf24 wireless outlets etc, and a teensy 4.1 as the base station/configurator. I like the OTA capability of the esp32, it makes it so easy to roll out firmware updates. I like the teensy because it's fast and has a built in sd card reader so I can store all the individual configurations there.


----------



## Has (Dec 11, 2021)

Sk-one said:


> @Has If you have runoff, that means the media is 100% saturated and can hold no more water/nutrient solution. When growing in coco you always want to maintain at least 90% saturation, and you also want to maintain 15-30% runoff after every irrigation event depending on the size of container and a few other parameters. If you know that you watered with 1000 ml, then you need to see at least 150-300 ml of runoff. A moisture content sensor would be useless to try and automate this process, but a scale works perfectly. A moisture content sensor might work better in a soil grow, but a scale would still give you better information to work with.


The question of bottom and top irrigation is certainly debatable, but probably not in this section.
I imagined the "Scale based systems" as a pot with a plant standing on the scale and the scale signaling drying out (((
Now I looked at your system at www.GrowTekUSA.com and everything became clear.
Of course, from the point of view of design, everything is very nice and neat, but let me make a few comments.
You measure the flow with unwarranted accuracy, although in reality the input data for the amount of water during irrigation are the results of the flow from the last irrigation, and then you apply the algorithm to make a rough adjustment. That is, you "very accurately" define "yesterday's weather".
Isn't it better to put the simplest moisture sensor on the drain path in order to record the moment the drain starts and then give a certain operating time for the pump supplying the solution in order to ensure your 15-30% of the percentages of the amount of water already spilled by this moment. You have a sufficiently high-quality and accurate dosage of the pump + controller water supply, so the excess spillage will turn out with any required percentage much more accurate than what you get now.
Of course, scales and pumps for pumping out the drain are no longer required, because the drain can already be made passive.
And one more little thing - your frame for hanging pots is comfortable for 1-2 plants.
But when scaling (4-8 pieces), it is probably better to use some kind of separate stands or pots with legs. This will allow you to arbitrarily move or rotate the bushes relative to each other as they grow (sometimes unevenly).
At the same time, you can save space and lighting.
Sorry for google translator.


----------



## linuxman (Dec 23, 2021)

Sk-one said:


> @Has Scale based systems are very accurate. Our system can weigh runoff after an irrigation event down to 1 gram resolution. Also, the majority of home growers will see much better results top watering with runoff than using an autopot type system that floods from the bottom. If you're curious as to why, you can watch this video:


How does this compares with a re-circulating system? Where the plants are dosed with nutrients which is drained and pumped back to the reservoir. The reservoir has an ORP sensor to monitor the chlorine available to keep the reservoir tank sterile. This is for a high pressure aeroponics system.


----------



## linuxman (Dec 23, 2021)

Much respect to OP for pulling it through, making his own automated dosing system with no coding experience. The willing to make automated systems from scratch is easier said than done, will be rewarding and a skill that will be utilized throughout life.


----------



## Sk-one (Dec 23, 2021)

linuxman said:


> How does this compares with a re-circulating system? Where the plants are dosed with nutrients which is drained and pumped back to the reservoir. The reservoir has an ORP sensor to monitor the chlorine available to keep the reservoir tank sterile. This is for a high pressure aeroponics system.


I am no expert grower...I know more about automation and electronics than growing  I think most people that have recirculating systems change out their reservoirs periodically because of the reason stated in that video I referenced.....but I could be wrong.


----------



## Has (Dec 24, 2021)

linuxman said:


> How does this compares with a re-circulating system? Where the plants are dosed with nutrients which is drained and pumped back to the reservoir. The reservoir has an ORP sensor to monitor the chlorine available to keep the reservoir tank sterile. This is for a high pressure aeroponics system.


Of course, it does not apply in any way, for two reasons.
1. Drainage is needed to flush out the remnants of previous irrigation from the soil. Or at least dilute them strongly with new solution.
If you have no soil in aeroponics, then there is nothing to wash off there. Perhaps at the roots some kind of minuscule.
2. Since you have a re-circulating system, it makes no difference how much solution flows back into the tank - 15% or 99%. There is no need to measure and dose it.


----------



## linuxman (Dec 25, 2021)

Has said:


> Of course, it does not apply in any way, for two reasons.
> 1. Drainage is needed to flush out the remnants of previous irrigation from the soil. Or at least dilute them strongly with new solution.
> If you have no soil in aeroponics, then there is nothing to wash off there. Perhaps at the roots some kind of minuscule.
> 2. Since you have a re-circulating system, it makes no difference how much solution flows back into the tank - 15% or 99%. There is no need to measure and dose it.


Thanks this makes sense as I originally assumed.

The high pressure aeroponics (aka true aeroponics) has no medium, the medium is 100% Air. A solenoid timer mists the roots useing a special misting nozzle which sprays nutrients around 50 microns at 80-100PSI. Which scientists says it is the best droplet size for roots to intake nutrients. I use special plastic nozzles from a company called “Agrihouse” who are sponsored by NASA for their original concept and study on Aeroponics systems. Two nozzles costs about $11 and it is designed to be clogged free from salt/nutrient build up or what not. 
I got excellent results and it’s very friendly system for complete custom automation builds.

So “re-circulating” systems are like a total different category and does not relate properly when talking about run-off and non run-off systems.


----------



## visajoe1 (Dec 30, 2021)

Recirculate vs DTW

This is an interesting discussion. I've been questioning why I'm not resusing my runoff more often. I water it down and use it for houseplants already. Why am I not reusing it with Cannabis? What is the difference between recirc systems and DTW?

If plants consume NK mostly, would it reason that plants consume NK in any medium or environment? Recirc systems dont dump the solution after one cycle and plants thrive will consuming the same solution.

Theory question: Can DTW also operate in same manner as recirculate (i.e. refresh solution when EC drops)? 

Of course, the environment and medium will effect _how _the plant accesses nutrients, but it doesnt change _what _the plant needs. If it works in re-circulation systems, it should also work in DTW.

Anyone doing this in DTW?


----------



## 0potato0 (Jan 2, 2022)

I have seen an amazing video about someone doing it pretty much from scratch. He starts off easy then goes after 2 minutes off the deep end, its glorious.


----------

